# TD Waterhouse: open orders?



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

*TD Waterhouse: order closing delay?*

Hi all.

I placed several orders for units of TD e-Series mutual funds today, around noon.

It's almost 12 hours later and they're still listed as open with the "fill qty" as "zero."

Is this normal? This is my first mutual fund purchase so I'm not sure if I've done something wrong here.

EDIT - there are excellent responses below and I've also posted the settlement details with a screen cap of the final confirmation document.

This thread should give folks using TD Waterhouse and investing in Mutual Funds a good idea what to expect.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mutual fund orders go through the overnight processing, they should appear in your account in the morning. If it's after something like 3pm, they won't be processed until the day after.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Webber22. 

This fits. When I was talking with a TD rep on the phone in the morning about another issue, they indicated the site "was updated once a day." Seemed odd but that fits with not seeing the mutual funds yet.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, it's 7:17am and here's the status (for posterity).

The cash-account to TFSA transfer showed up on WebBroker. 

The open order for the mutual funds remains open and unfilled. Time to phone TD Waterhouse.

EDIT - TD Waterhouse indicates the transaction cleared but the site won't update until Monday at 10am. 

I wonder if this is par for the course with all of the bank's online brokerage interfaces. iTRADE didn't seem so slow. Oh well. I'll deal with it for access to the e-Series funds.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

I also buy TD e-series mutual funds and I can confirm that they tend to only get fully processed by the next business day.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have similar frustrations with trades clearing and not showing immediately online.....


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are the usual steps...no téléphone inquiries required

1) You place an order for MF before 3 PM

2) It will be executed the following business day during business hours at the closing price of the DAY OF THE ORDER

3) Next business day...between 9.30 and 10, it will be indicated as «EXECUTED»...and somewhere during that day the funds will be removed...(check ACTUAL STATUS)

4) The next business day...when openig ACCOUNT everything will show up as the status a 16H PM of the day before

So order placed Friday a noon.....order status OPEN....this will remain as open till Monday Apr 30 9h30

After 9H30 it will be indicated as FILLED...date of settlement APR 30

On Tuesday after 9h30 everything will fall in place on opening the account

Shares and options are differnd...they ar executed IMMEDIATLY and will show-up ± 30 Min later if verified thru « ACTUAL STATUS OF ACCOUNT»....including the commissions

You get used to it

ITrade is differend...shares orders show up immediatly....but...the amount paid or received DOES NOT INCLUDE THE COMMISSIONS...so another hassel

One other difference

TDW French...the price including decimals are separate by a «COMMA»

Itrade French...the price including decimals must be separated by «POINT» comma not acceptable:hopelessness:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cal said:


> I have similar frustrations with trades clearing and not showing immediately online.....


I'll have to watch more closely. 

What I recall from memory is:
a) the trade status showing immediately (most cases my order is filled in under a minute).
b) the activity line item showing next day.
c) the email notification also next day.
d) the holding showing up the day the trade settles.
e) summary totals being updated next day (ex. transfer in money to cover trade).

I keep my own records so I haven't really been worried about it.


Cheers


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

I received an email notification this morning from TD Waterhouse indicating new documents available online.

Exact email:


> *Subject: TD Waterhouse Confirmation(s) Available*
> 
> TD Waterhouse [email protected]
> 9:02 AM
> ...


There was a confirmation document for each fund purchased, downloadable as a PDF file. An option was also provided to combine all files and download as a single document.

Here's one, with personally identifying info obscured:









All this to say, if you're going through the process of buying Mutual Funds through TD Waterhouse, this thread should give you a good idea what to expect.


----------

